# Airwire T5000 and range issues



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Good morning from sunny Flagstaff. Now my issue with an Airwire T5000 is a transmitter range issue. I understand that it is adjustable. Seems that when the equipment is shipped from the factory that the range is set low, somewhere between 15-20 feet. Probably works extremely well for those that want to walk around behind their engines and throw manual switches or stay within eye shot of their equipment....but some of us have slightly larger backyard and would want to be able to run multiple trains without worrying about a second unit barreling down on the one you are watching and not being able to stop or slow it down in time. OK, maybe that is an extreme example, but what I am looking for is someone who has the equipment and has actually adjuster the transmitter? Can you provide some logical step-by-step answers on how to increase the range? Thanks for the assistance..... Ed


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

The adjustment is in the menu...
Press power button a second time, more selections come up, select number 6, now select 1-10, 10 being longer range, now pess the ent/yes button lower right corner of hand held.
Remember, the long range does use up battery faster.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.cvpusa.com/doc_center/r2A_T5000_user_guide.pdf


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 

I use 10 on my T5000's all the time and I haven't changed the batteries yet.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright....my old eyes seem to miss stuff (regularly). I will see how this works. Thanks again


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The T5000 comes from CVP with the power set to five. That is the same power level as the T9000. The power settings are 0-10. 0 is the lowest and will have a very short range. At 10 it has twice the power of the T9000.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Raising the power level also increases the battery consumption.


----------

